# Wakü Absegnung



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*Wakü Absegnung*

hi@all,

hab jetzt vor, mir auch eine WaKü zuzulegen, hab auch schon mit Hilfe von ein paar anderen Leuten etwas zusammengestellt...

http://www.aquatuning.at/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8d6f56d863e368f2536b974905e68009

Das System ist dieses hier, es kommt aber noch eine 2. 4870 ins CF und das Netzteil wird noch ausgewechselt...
Darum wollte ich euch bitten, ob ihr nochmal drüberblicken könntet, vorallem ob auch genau anschlüsse/schläuche/etc vorhanden sind...

Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

- Wenn du die die Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 holst brauchst du keine Lüftersteurung mehr. An die Aquaero kann man 4x 1A@12V dran hängen.
- Wenn du die Aquaero haben willst hol dir auch umbedingt einen Temperatursensor dabei. Der Temperatursensor ist ein Teil der Regelung. Temperatursensor + 2 Anschlüsse oder 1 Anschluss + 1 Doppelnippel 1/4"
- Statt der Laing würde ich eine Aquastream XT Standard nehmen denn die kann über die Aquaero geregelt werden und kostet 14€ weniger.
- Statt der EK-Backplate LGA 775 nimm die Watercool Backplate
- Welche Wärmeleitpaste willst du den nun nehmen?
- Statt 10 Verlängerungskabel nimm besser Y-Adapter und dann ein Verlängerungskabel. 2-fach Adapter oder 4-fach Adapter

*EDIT:* - Statt den Yate Loon würde ich Noiseblocker XL1 / XL2 nehmen. Noiseblocker XL2 haben eine max Leistung von ca 1,7-1,8W.  Die Yate Loon haben nicht mehr die Qualität wie früher.
- Von Farb und UV-Zusätzen rate ich ab da diese zu Ablagerungen und Verblassen neigen. dann lieber bunter UV-Schläuche.
- Als Kühlmittel entweder Innovatek Protekt Konzentrat oder Glysantin (g48, G40 etc) + dest. Wasser 1:10 - 1:20 mischen. Gibt es in diversen Farben.


----------



## nemetona (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



> - Wenn du die die Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 holst brauchst du keine Lüftersteurung mehr. An die Aquaero kann man 4x 1A@12V dran hängen.


nicht ganz, der Aquaero kann pro Kanal mit max 10W belastet werden, eine Gesammtlast von 30W aus der Summe aller Kanäle darf nicht überschritten werden.



> - Stattd er Laing würde ich eine Aquastream XT Standard nehmen denn die kann über die Aquaero gereglt werden und kostet 20€ weniger


Eine Laing ist schon OK, ich würde nur eine normale DDC-1T empfehelen.
Die Aqaustream XT kann direkt gesteuert werden über die Aquasuite und benötigt dazu keine Aquaero.

@Morpheus,
Die Loonies würde ich für den Mora auf keinen Fall nehmen, damit treibst du die Aquaero schon an die Leistungsgrenze. Meine Empfehlung Skythe S-Flex 1200


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@nemetona MorpheusX(AUT) hat doch noch das 9er PAck Yate Loon drin und das schafft die AS XT nicht. Deshalb und wegen dem Durchflusssensor der/die/das (?) Aquaero, denke ich.
Klar ist eine Laing ok, aber die könnte mit dem Aquaero nicht geregelt werde. Vorrausgesetzt der TE will die Aquaero umbedingt haben.

Auf der AC Homepage steht allerdings das das die Lüfterausgänge max 1 Ampere vertragen. Dann dürften max 10V an die Ausgänge angelegt werden.


----------



## nemetona (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Das 9er Loonie Paket hatte ich erst etwas später gesehen und meinen Post passend editiert 

Mit Skythe S-Flex 1200 ( 0,15A ) hat man keine Probleme, 3 Gruppen zu je 3 Lüftern am Mora, und Kanal 4 für die Gehäuselüfter, da ist alles weit im Grünen Bereich. 

Mag sein, aber in allen Foren in denen ich Herumgeister kenne ich nur die 10W / 30W regelung, vieleicht hat die Aquaero ein Update erhalten!?!?!

Eine Pumpe muss man nicht unbedingt regeln können, bei wunsch ist eine Laing über Poweradjust regelbar, aber eine ungeregelte Laing mit guten Deckel tut es hervorragend.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



nemetona schrieb:


> Das 9er Loonie Paket hatte ich erst etwas später gesehen und meinen Post passend editiert
> 
> Mit Skythe S-Flex 1200 ( 0,15A ) hat man keine Probleme, 3 Gruppen zu je 3 Lüftern am Mora, und Kanal 4 für die Gehäuselüfter, da ist alles weit im Grünen Bereich.
> 
> ...



1. Hatte ich nicht gesehen. Wieder mal zu langsam.
2. Mit Noiseblocker XL1 / XL2 klappt das auch. Die brauchen genauso viel Strom.
3. Ich habe mich auf die Angaben vom Hersteller gestützt.
4. Stimmt eine Pumpe muss man nicht umbedingt regeln. Der poweradjust kostet auch wieder extra Geld und Platz. Da ist die AS XT wiederrum günstiger. Habe nur bisschen aufs P/L geachtet.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ich finde es ist ein haufen schnulli dabei und die wirklichen wichtigen sachen nicht (RADI´s)
oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen

edit:ok der mo-ra


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ja da sind ein paar sachen dabei die man nicht 100%ig braucht, aber wenn ich gleich so ne große bestellung mach schmeiß ich das halt auch rein...

ich dachte bei dem aquaero wär schon ein temp sensor dabei?


> vier Temperatursensoren 70 cm


oder sind das keine für die wakü, sondern normal?

was die extra lüftersteuerung angeht... mir wurde gesagt, dass dass die aquaero das nicht alles schafft, da ich die lüfter vom mora (am besten in 3er paketen), und alle 3 caselüfter (möglichst einzeln) steuern wollte...
darum die zusätzliche...

was die pumpe angeht.. hatte mir auch schon die AS XT angeschaut, schafft die standardvariante das system? und brauch ich dann noch iein kabel/stecker um die mit der aquaero regeln zu können?

und was die lüfter angeht... hatte erst die scythe sflex drinnen, die sind dann aber doch relativ teuer...
hab darum mal die vorgeschlagenen noiseblocker reingegeben

und die y-stecker hab ich ja auch schon drinne...
backplate auch ausgetauscht...

so siehts dann aus


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

du brauchst noch das Pumpenadapter
und hier noch ein vorschlag von mir Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) 
- Die Tempsensoren beim Aquaerodas sind normale Temperatursensoren.
- Die Pumpe ist allen Versionen gleich stark. Einzig die Funktionen steigen mit den Versionen. Zu sehen bei der Standard Version. Stark genug ist die auf jeden Fall.
- Die Pumpe brauch noch den Einlass- und Auslassadpater
- Die Vibrationsdämpfer brauchst du nicht bei den Multiframes. Die MF sind schon entkoppelt. Ich glaube du brauchst noch extra Schrauben zur Befestigung.
- Du hast immer noch 2 Verschieden Wärmeleitpasten drin.
- Wenn du die Lüfter direkt zusammenfasst dann brauchst du keine 10 30cm Verlängerungen. Sondern nur z.B. 3 30 oder 60 cm.
- Stattd em Tygon Schlauch kannst du auch Masterkleer nehmen. Die sind nicht ganz so teuer.
- Klar wenn du die 3 MF's einzel steuern willst brauchst du eine extra Steuerung.
- Statt 2 weitern Anschlüsse kannst du den Tempsensor auch mit einem Doppelnippel an z.B. den Durchflussensor schrauben.

@DerGamer der Temperatursensor von AC hat nur einen Innendurchmesser von 8mm der andere einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm. Deshalb passt der 2te besser ins System.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@dergamer: du meinst den temp sensor statt dem der jetzt drin ist?
Und brauch ich dann 2 pumpenadapter (artnr 52088)

@kingpiranhas: die 2 wlps wurden mir gesagt muss ich nehmen, da die eine für gpu net geht...
Was für schrauben brauch ich da dann?
Und ja, wollt die caselüfter einzeln steuern..

EDIT. Dann nehm ich die ein/auslassadapter dazu, und nen doppelnippel für den temp sensor.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) die Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste (3,5g) genauso wie jede andere WLP ist für alles gedacht, wo WLP erforderlich ist.
- Pumpenadapter & Temperatursensor siehe in meinem voherigen Post.

*EDIT:* Bin mir nicht sicher ob überhaupt Schrauben bei den Noiseblocker MF's dabei sind. Frag deshalb mal bei Aquatuning nach. Ansonsten würde ich sagen brauchst du z.B. M3x30mm Schrauben + M3 Mutter


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

hast du schonma geschaut ob du bei Ac net auch einiges bekommst ? weil dort gibts ja zz 10% und bei dem warenwert würde es sich sicherlich lohnen auch wenn du dann den rest bei AT bestellst und dadurch 2 ma versandkosten zahlst


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@p00nage MorpheusX(AUT) wohnt in Österreich und deshalb auch kein Rabatt.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> der Temperatursensor von AC hat nur einen Innendurchmesser von 8mm der andere einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm



das wusste ich nicht weil es nicht in der produktbeschreibung steht 
ich habe auch gestern den Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde bekommen aber wenn der von ac lieferbar gewesen währe hätte ich den genommen weil er mir besser gefällt

doppelnippel so was habe ich gesucht aber nicht entdeckt werde ich mir gleich bestellen


----------



## nemetona (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



> 2. Mit Noiseblocker XL1 / XL2 klappt das auch. Die brauchen genauso viel Strom.



@King,

Laut AT benötigen diese NB mit 3,24W = 0,27A, dies ist deutlich mehr wie die 0,15A der S-Flex 1200, aber welche Angaben zu den NB sind nun korrekt?

Der S-Flex ist auch aufgrund des überragenden Lagers in meinen Augen im Vorteil.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @p00nage MorpheusX(AUT) wohnt in Österreich und deshalb auch kein Rabatt.




achso sry hab ich übersehen


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



nemetona schrieb:


> @King,
> 
> Laut AT benötigen diese NB mit 3,24W = 0,27A, dies ist deutlich mehr wie die 0,15A der S-Flex 1200, aber welche Angaben zu den NB sind nun korrekt?
> 
> Der S-Flex ist auch aufgrund des überragenden Lagers in meinen Augen im Vorteil.



Die 3,24W sind falsch ist vo CEO (((Noiseblocker))) *hier* gesagt worden. Darauf hin habe ich bei einem NB XL2 nachgemessen siehe Screenshot.


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> hi@all,
> 
> hab jetzt vor, mir auch eine WaKü zuzulegen, hab auch schon mit Hilfe von ein paar anderen Leuten etwas zusammengestellt...
> 
> ...


Folgende Kritikpunkte:



Laing Ultra überzogen, lieber Laing DDC1t mit Ek Laing Deckel
Artic Silver  gegen Artic Cooling MX5 tauschen
Anti Corro Fluid gegen G48 aus dem Autofachhandel tauschen
Lüftersteuerung raus, du hast das Aquaero
Ek Backplate gegen die mit Gewinden ausgestattete Watercool raus
Das Deye Bomb ist schlecht und überteuert
3 Lüfter sind auf dem Mora etwas wenig, lieber min 5.
Kauf lieber Watercool Kühler für die Grakas (auf die nächsten Graka umbaubar und kühlt besser)
Yate Loon sind schlechte Lüfter geworden, bleib auch für den Radi bei Noiseblocker!
Schmeiss die Tüllen gegen Perfect Seal raus
Schlauch lieber Clearflex oder feser 16/10
Statt des Quiet Drives würde ich lieber ein Silentstar Dual/Quad kaufen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ok, erstmal danke an alle!

jetzt fehlen nur noch die schrauben für die lüfter, und eine entscheidung welche es für den mora2 sein sollen...
sind die scythe viel besser/leiser als die NB?

momentaner stand


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Noiseblocker sind meiner Meinung die deutlich besseren Lüfter.



> momentaner stand


Darin ist nichtmal die Hälfte meiner Tips umgesetzt


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Madz les mal den Thread richtig durch. Einige deiner Tipps (z.b. Pumpe, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung) fallen deshalb raus. 

@MorpheusX(AUT) statt deinen Anschlüsse nimm die hier
- Du hast viel zu viel WLP eine Tube reicht.
- Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml +  Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - invisible Blue raus.
- ich würde einen günstigeren Schlauch nehmen
- Du brauchst keine 5x 4-fach Y-Adapter.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@king: danke, wollte ich auch gerade sagen 

ähm gibts dann ne möglichkeit da ne blaue farbe reinzukriegen? hätt ich schon gern (oder hab ich das überlesen) 

und was die anschlüsse angeht... mir wurde gesagt ich soll high flow nehmen... sind die genauso gut, hab ich da keine einbußen?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



> sind die genauso gut, hab ich da keine einbußen?


Ja, nutze ich auch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> ähm gibts dann ne möglichkeit da ne blaue farbe reinzukriegen? hätt ich schon gern (oder hab ich das überlesen)



z.B. G33 (Glysantin) (blaugrün) 1:10 - 1:20 mit dest Wasser mischen und blauen Schlauch nehmen. Der Farbzusatz neigt zu Ablagerungen und verblasst.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

oder noch eine verständnisfrage:
uv-aktive schläuche (zb der) beginnen (in dem fall blau) zu leuchten/scheinen/"wirken", sobald ne UV-lampe oben im case hängt, oder?
dh wenn ich so nen schlauch nehme ist der so lange durchsichtig, bis ich UV oben reinhänge?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Richtig, dafür ist UV licht nötig.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> oder noch eine verständnisfrage:
> uv-aktive schläuche (zb der) beginnen (in dem fall blau) zu leuchten/scheinen/"wirken", sobald ne UV-lampe oben im case hängt, oder?
> dh wenn ich so nen schlauch nehme ist der so lange durchsichtig, bis ich UV oben reinhänge?



nicht unbedingt alle  gibt auch welche doe bei normalen licht farbig sind aber leuchten halt zudem bei uv licht noch in der farbe 

edit: sry deinen verlinkten schlauch nicht gesehen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

sieht das dann gut aus? oder ist ein wasserzusatz wie von king beschrieben besser? 

reicht dann eine so eine UV-röhre?
oder lieber ein viererpack?
oder doch ein kürzeres 2er pack?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ich würde gleich ein 4er Set kaufen, das leuchtet dein Case schön aus.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

da du ja so wie es aussieht blaue schläuche willst und farbzusatz nicht so super ist warum nimmst dann nicht die Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau 59031 ?

und würde auch den 4er nehmen


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Oder du nimmst Flex UV-LED's.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

jo hab ich mir auch gedacht... lieber 1 zu viel oder so als zu wenige und dann leuchtets nicht schön 

@king: hab ich das richtig gelesen dass du meintest ich soll das anticorro auch raus? was dann sonst rein? das innovatek protekt konzentrat, wie ganz am anfang vorgeschlagen?

EDIT: hmm das is auch eine überlegung, dann kann ich mir die anderen flex leds sparen...
wieviel brauch ich von denen dann, dass das ganze case samt wakü schön leuchtet? (oder kriegen die den effekt nicht so hin wie die röhren?)


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



> @king: hab ich das richtig gelesen dass du meintest ich soll das anticorro auch raus? was dann sonst rein? das innovatek protekt konzentrat, wie ganz am anfang vorgeschlagen?


Anscheinend hast du meine Auflistung doch nicht gelesen, sonst wüsstest du die Antwort.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ja das anticorro auch raus. Entweder Innovatek Protekt Konzentrat oder Glysantin + dest Wasser. Glysantin gibbet in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

er hat aber 13mm tüllen da passen die schläuche nicht

warum nimmst du nicht anschraubtüllen 16/10, 16/11 & 16/13mm sehen besser aus


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

mit dem G48 bin ich daher etwas vorsichtig, weil da die wakü eines freundes wahrscheinlich zerstört hat... ka warum/wie, aber er hatte probleme damit und hats mit darum abgeraten... also das innovatek...

und wie ist das mit den flex-uv-leds? haben die selbe "leuchtkraft" (dh machen die die "effekte" genauso wie die röhren?) und wieviel dann davon fürs ganze case?

EDIT: was? die tüllen passen zu dem schlauch nicht?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> er hat aber 13mm tüllen da passen die schläuche nicht
> 
> warum nimmst du nicht anschraubtüllen 16/10, 16/11 & 16/13mm sehen besser aus


Anschraubtüllen würde ich wegen des Preises und der Inflexibilität bei der Schlauchwahl meiden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) Glysantin wird von vielen benutzt. Was im Auto klappt, klappt richtig angewendet auch in der Wakü.  Ob LED's oder Stäbe musst du entscheiden. Die beiden bewirken das selbe.

@DerGamer der Schlauch ist schon richtig.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ich denk aber das 4er set stäbe hat das bessere P/L


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

so wie ich das gesehen habe möchte er 16/13mm schläuche nehmen und dafür gibt es ja welche 
selbst wenn er 13/10mm schläuche nimmt gibt es genug sogar in gold 
ich glaube wer 1000 euro für eine wakü ausgeben möchte der kann auch ein paar mehr cents noch drauflegen

*EDIT:*bestelle dir auch noch gleich MB kühler dazu denn das kommt auf jeden fall noch 
bei mir hat es schon angefangen NB habe ich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ok gut... dann der schlauch von oben, das innovatek (is mir außerdem zu doof, das iwo zu organisieren, bin ein fauler mensch ), die vorgeschlagenen tüllen, und die röhren... find ich doch besser...
schlauch auch getauscht...
obs vergoldete tüllen sein müssen bin ich mir nicht sicher, schau das in einem schwarzen case mit blauer beleuchtung und wakä gut aus? 

das wäre dann das hier


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

- 2x 3,5G WLP brauchst du nicht, Du wirst nicht mal die ganzen 3,5g brauchen.
- Statt der einzel LED' kannst du auch fertige LED's nehmen.
- Schrauben + Muttern für die Noiseblocker MF's bekommst du günstiger im Baumarkt. Falls du überhaupt welche brauchst


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> EDIT: was? die tüllen passen zu dem schlauch nicht?



das ist eine 13mm tülle und der schlauch hat ein innendurchmesser von 10mm


*Technische Details:* von der tülle
Material: Messing, schwarz vernickelt
Schlauchgröße: 13mm Innendurchmesser
Gewindegröße: 1/4 Zoll


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> *EDIT:*bestelle dir auch noch gleich MB kühler dazu denn das kommt auf jeden fall noch bei mir hat es schon angefangen
> NB habe ich jetzt schon drauf



brauchts einen MB-kühler überhaupt? hatte gehört dass das eig unnötig ist... oder wenn schon, denn schon? (wenn ich mal ne wakü kaufe, dann alles?)

was die tüllen angeht weiß ich es nicht, da muss ich mich auf euch verlassen...

aja hatte vergessen, dass in die aufstellung noch der ramkühler reinkommt


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) Stimmt blauen UV Schlauch mit 16/13 gibbet bei AT nicht. Nur 13/11mm oder 19/13mm. 
Das war wohl eben mit dem Schlauch gemeint. Das kommt davon wenn man sowas im Warenkarb nicht ändert.

Bei einem NB Kühler bekommst du mit deinen Tüllen Problemen. Da brauchst du gewinkelt Schlauchtüllen. Ein NB Kühler ist auch nicht umbedingt von nöten.

*EDIT: * Bei deinem Board wäre auch ein Mosfet & Spawa Kühler fällig.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

der NB ist jetzt bei mir 8°C kühler

*EDIT:* genau king das meinte ich ja mit MB kühler


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@DerGamer der Temperatursensor für die NB liegt nicht in der NB sondern irgendwo auf dem MB.  8° kühler wäre schlecht für einen Wasserkühler. MorpheusX(AUT) hat ja noch Gehäuselüfter die kühlen die Heatpipe schon. 

@MorpheusX(AUT) komplette Mainboard Kühler kosten dich ca 100€ + Schlauchtüllen.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

warum willst du für ram luftkühler ????


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

na gut dann sind es halt 15°

*so nun noch mal eine frage an alle*
wenn ich eine 13mm tülle habe bekomme ich doch keinen 13/10mm schlauch drauf 
denn ich habe 13/10mm schraubtüllen und ein 13/10mm schlauch und keinen 10/8mm schlauch drauf


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

also was für nen schlauch dann? geht das mit dem blauen uv dann nicht?
und falls ja, was für nen mb kühler?

und ram weil ich den auch übertakten will und da auch nichts riskieren...


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> *so nun noch mal eine frage an alle*
> wenn ich eine 13mm tülle habe bekomme ich doch keinen 13/10mm schlauch drauf



Richtig.

*EDIT:* @MorpheusX(AUT) Mosfetkühler + Northbridgekühler + Southbridgekühler. Entweder du nimmst 13/10 Schlacuh und 10mm Schlauchtüllen oder du nimmst 19/13mm Schlacuh und 13mm Schlauchtüllen.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ok... und brauchts für die MB-kühler noch zusätzliche tüllen/anschlüsse? bzw knickschutz für den schlauch? 

jetziger stand


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> na gut dann sind es halt 15°
> 
> *so nun noch mal eine frage an alle*
> wenn ich eine 13mm tülle habe bekomme ich doch keinen 13/10mm schlauch drauf
> denn ich habe 13/10mm schraubtüllen und ein 13/10mm schlauch und keinen 10/8mm schlauch drauf



die tülle muss immer so groß sein wie der innendurchmesser oder bissl größer also ist bei 13/10 der innendurchmesser 10 und wenn du da 13er tüllen nimmst müsstest sie ganz schön dehnen

und bei den mainboardkühlern sind auch standartmäßig keine anschlüsse dabei also müssen extra gekauft werden  

ps warum willst arbeitsspeicher mit luft kühlen und ne dann auch wakü wennst sie unbedingt anders kühlen willst ^^


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

na endlich da habe ich mir die finger wund geschrieben bis ich mal gehör bekomme

so hier mein vorschlag 
schlauch: Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (3/8"ID)
tüllen    : 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel  oder       10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (gerändelt) black nickel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> na endlich da habe ich mir die finger wund geschrieben bis ich mal gehör bekomme
> 
> so hier mein vorschlag
> schlauch: Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (3/8"ID)
> tüllen    : 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel  oder       10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (gerändelt) black nickel



wenn schon den anderen schlauch, dann aber den (find den besser)
tülle find ich die besser, wenn die qualitativ gleich sind...

und welche/wieviel anschlüsse brauch ich fürs MB? bzw solche winkeltüllen?

und ram weiß ich nicht, ist dass nicht unnötig unter wakü zu geben?


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

was hsat denn zurzeit für ram bzw was hast du vor damit du die kühlkörper wechseln willst ? und warum willst keinen farbigen schlauch ?  weil so farbzusätze wolltest ja erst aber deii setzten sich oft ab und so


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) nimm die Perfect Seal 10mm Tüllen. Schlauch ist Ok. Für die MB Kühler brauchst du 6 Tüllen (wer zählen kann ist klar im Vorteil). Ein paar Drehabre 90° Anschlüsse sind nie verkehrt.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

optisch kannst du ja nehmen was du möchtest halt schlauch und tülle müssen zusammen passen 
ich rate dir nur von farbzusätze ab
brauch man für die tüllen nicht noch schlauchschellen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die perfect seal?

und dann solche drehbaren?

naja ich find das cool dass der schlauch durchsichtig ist, aber bei UV blau wird 

EDIT: also was jetzt für anschlüsse u. tüllen für den durchsichtigen UV-schhlauch? ^^
EDIT2: Ram steht (wie vorne angegeben) hier beim system...
und den will ich halt ggf mit OCn


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") 90° Winkelanschluss G1/4 drehbar (Bitspower) black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - (Bitspower) black nickel 63195 meint er denk ich bzw solche  und bei drehbaren würde ich net sparen weil die sind oft nicht dicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Die perfect seal?
> 
> und dann solche drehbaren?
> 
> ...



Nein solche drehbaren Anschlüsse oder die von p00nage. Schlauch und Tüllen passen jetzt zusammen.
Klar kannst du die RAm Kühler nehmen bringen ein paar Grad.


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

stelle mal einen neuen warenkorb hier rein damit man wieder den durchblick hat


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) wofür wolltest du die "Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG" nutzen?

neuer Warenkorb


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

die tüllen dürften ohne probleme auf die 2 MB kühler passen
was vielleicht noch gut währe knickschutz
der zum beispiel Knickschutz Smartcoils 14,2mm (ca 5/8") UV Blau


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Danke für den neuen warenkorb, is auf nem iphone verdammt anstrengend xD

fehlen da nicht nocb 6 anschlüsse für mb? Kam vorher scho auf 18...
Und dir winkeladapter für ggf auftretende probs bei schlauchverlegung (zb mb)

edit: 3m knickschutz zu viEl?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ich habe jetzt mehrfach 18 gezählt. Die 2 Grakas brauchen nur 2 Anschlüsse (wegen der CF Brücke) ebenfalls Pumpe + Temperatursensor (wegen dem Doppelnippel).

*EDIT:* Du brauchst Knickschutz nur innerhalb des PC's 2 Meter reichen da auch. Richtig Winkelanschlüsse damit die Verschlauchung einfacher ist.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ok umso besser...
So, knickschutz, sonst müsste es passen, oder?
Ram kühlen wenn dann luft, wasser is glaub unnötig

edit: ok 2m knickschutz... Aber 6 winkeladapter genug?


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> edit: 3m knickschutz zu viEl?


ja scheint mir etwas zu viel zu seien aber was man hat das hat man
ich musste öfters bei meiner 1. wakü nachbestellen


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) willst du die MB Kühler nicht in Plexi oder GrakaKühler in Acetal/POM? Damit es besser passt. 
Du kannst gerne mehr als 6 90° Anschlüsse holen. Nimm halt 10 wenn du nicht sicher bist.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

bitte nochmal überprüfen ob alles passt (kabel, schlauch, tüllen etc)
wenns nix gibt gehts morgn so raus

edit: was kühler angeht.. Wär beim tausch ein leistungs bzw preisunterschied?
Und ja geben wir 10 winkel rein... Könnte einer von euch den warenkorb übernehmen und die ànderungen (winkel auf jeden fall, bei kühler siehd oben) übernehmen? Ist am iphone mühsam ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Nö kein Leistungsunterschied. Sehe gerade es gibt nur den NB Kühler als Plexi. Habe die 2 Graka Kühler gegen Acetal/Pom getauscht. Damit es einheitlich ist. 

Wozu denn die "Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG"?

neuer Warenkorb


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Wurde mir gesagt dass ich die und die distanzringe für den mora 2 brauch...


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

versuche aber so wenig wie möglich 90° anschlüsse zu verwenden den sie verringern den durchfluss


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Nee brauchste nicht. kannst ganz normal die Anschlüsse nehmen. 

Warenkorb Update Zwei drehbare Winkel mehr und die "Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG & Distanzringe" raus.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

jop... Sofernes geht wird es vermieden!

Aja passt das mit den stromanschlüssen mit nem antec (ich glaub es ist true power) 850w NT
sonst kann ich so kaufen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> jop... Brauchts diese winkel denn fürden mora?



Ja eigentlich schon. Jetzt wo du es sagst die brauchst du nicht umbedingt, da du den Mor-Ra 2 nicht am PC Gehäuse befestigen willst. Der Schlaculänge nach zu muten. Richtig?

*EDIT:* Wenn du dir ein neues NT holst dann brauchst du die 2 Y-Adapter für die Graka nicht.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec True Power Quattro 850W

das NT...
Da war ich noch nich 100% sicher wo der mora hinkommt, darum so vielschlauch
edit: vllt kommt er aber eh an die seitenwand... Linke casewand plexiglas, rechte mora...

edit2: soweit ich das geseh hab hat das NT aber nicht genug, um 2 4870 mit je 2 kabeln zu versorgen... Darum lieber die kabel, vorsichtshalbrr


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Wie wärs mit dem Corsair TX 850W?


----------



## DerGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

wenn das nt nimmst brauchst du die pci-e adapter nicht

*EDIT:* oder wie währe es mit einem be quiet


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

So ist der Warenkorb besser:

http://www.aquatuning.at/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9e7e807809ab225170ab1c00da25b024


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Warenkorb Update PCI-E Adapter raus & nur noch 10 90° Anschlüsse.

Das Corsair ist besser und günstiger als das Antec.

@Madz ob die Watercool Kühler besser sind ist es was anderes. Eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Da die bestellung v NT entweder von hardwareversand oder AT kommen soll, is die auswahl bisschen eingeschränkt...
Außer ihr sagt dass corsair hat mehr/passendere/benötigte anschlüsse...

Edit: ok kann mir das ggf von ditech in meiner nähe holn... Also lieber das corsair? (hatten dienich mal qualitätsprobs?)


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die Watercool Graka Kühler sind auf jeden Fall besser. KÜhlen besser, man hat bei Graka Wechsel keinen Klumpen Altmetall und die Watercool Mainboard Kühler kann man für 8€/stk auf ein neues Board umrüsten.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ich denk ich bleib bei dem von king und gamer weil :
30€ billiger, ist sowieso schon etwas über dem budget aber die 1170 gehn grad no...
Gefallen mir die sxhwarzen kühler besser
ist das auch kein uv-schlauch sprich sinnlos
nehm ich das scythe quiet drive weil das ein freund hat und super is


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) jetzt hast du die Qual der Wahl entweder EK Water Blocks Kühler oder Watercool Kühler.   Die Watercool Kühler sind günstiger.

Ja das Corsair hat 4x 6+2 Pin PCI-E. Corsair hat auf jeden Fall ne bessere Quali als das Antec.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Da die bestellung v NT entweder von hardwareversand oder AT kommen soll, is die auswahl bisschen eingeschränkt...
> Außer ihr sagt dass corsair hat mehr/passendere/benötigte anschlüsse...
> 
> Edit: ok kann mir das ggf von ditech in meiner nähe holn... Also lieber das corsair? (hatten dienich mal qualitätsprobs?)



warum kein NT von be quiet oder enermax?


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ok dann kauf ich das corsair einzeln...
Werd die ek nehmen, siehe oben

edit: enermax und bq lieber net, da sind in meinem bekanntenkreis 3 abgeraucht... Wird ein corsair...


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Dann machs so:



Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Wie gesagt, die EK Kühler sind bei Mainboard/Graka wechsel Altmetall. Kostet dich also nochmal um die 300€. Ein Umstieg auf eine neue Graka kommt mit Watercool Kühlern 30 und auf ein neues Board 24€.

Eneue Ek Kühler kommen aber 80-90, also mal 2 180€ und eben ein neues Boardset für 100-130€.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Da ist doch fast nur das scythe getauscht und einen zu kurzen CF-adapter rein...
Und ich find die kühler immer noch hässlich, passt schlechter zu nem schwarzen case mit schwarzen ventilen und blauer beleuchtung...
Und das uv is unnötig, und das wollt ich schon haben...

edit: jetzt erst gelesen dass die watercooler billiger sind... Und dabei besser?
Gibt die net in ner anderen farbe? 
edit2: also kann ich das system von king nehmen und nur die kühler tauschen? Den rest hätt ich gern behalten


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So, hab die Watercool 4870 aus Vollkupfer gegen die mit schwarzem Deckel getauscht.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@madz

wieso sind die schrott was passiert mit denen

*EDIT:* ich habe auch watercool cpu und gpu kühler drin und bin außer auf etwas anfangsschwierigkeiten zufrieden


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Naja, du kannst sie beim Wechsel auf eine neue Graka/Mainboard nicht kostengünstig umbauen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@DerGamer die EK passen nicht auf neue Karten bei den Watercool gibt es Umrüstkits. siehe Watercool.de

@MorpheusX(AUT) ja brauchst nur die Kühler tauschen.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Dann wäre mir nur kühler tauschen und den rest von king amiebsten wenn das geht... Kannst du das dann mit den letzten änderungen auf watercool nochmal als korb posten?

Edit: @madz: das cf-ding ( http://www.aquatuning.at/product_info.php/info/p4502_Watercool-GPU-X--Dual-Link--1-Slot-.html) passt glaub nicht weil da afaik 2 pci slots dazweischen sind (darum hab ich nen 2slot cfnippel rein)


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



> edit: jetzt erst gelesen dass die watercooler billiger sind... Und dabei besser?
> Gibt die net in ner anderen farbe?


Ja, die Watercool sind besser. Vor allem, wie ich schon ausgeführt habe, sehr leicht beim Hardwarewechsel preisgünstig umrüstbar.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ach so die sind nicht in dem sinne schrott das das material ein defekt hat sondern nur so schrottig das man sie halt nicht updaten kann


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ja, du kannst sie nicht weiterverwenden und sie werden zu Altmetall


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> ach so die sind nicht in dem sinne schrott das das material ein defekt hat sondern nur so schrottig das man sie halt nicht updaten kann


richtig erkannt  aber denk sonst müsste alles passen (ist nen ganz schöner betrag )


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Dann wäre mir nur kühler tauschen und den rest von king amiebsten wenn das geht... Kannst du das dann mit den letzten änderungen auf watercool nochmal als korb posten?
> 
> Edit: @madz: das cf-ding ( Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool GPU-X² Dual-Link (1-Slot) Watercool GPU-X² Dual-Link (1-Slot) 17052) passt glaub nicht weil da afaik 2 pci slots dazweischen sind (darum hab ich nen 2slot cfnippel rein)



brauchts das 1slot-cf ding da? ^^


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Hast du zwei Slots dazwischen? Wenn ja, passt es nicht.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

musst ma den abstand messen ^^ des wäre für 2slot (61mm) Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool CPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter Watercool GPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter 17028


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

soweit ich weiß sind da zwei... 
Brauchts das aber?


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ja, du musst die Karten doch in den Kreislauf einbinden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ich würde die normale CF-Brücke nehmen ist günstiger und nicht so hässlich.

Warenkorb Update EK-Kühler gegen Watercool Kühler getauscht.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ja ist schon besser 
hast du es es einfacher mit dem anschließen der schläuche

*EDIT:* ich wollte auch einen NB kühler von watercool nehmen aber sie hatten kein passenden für mein bord also habe ich einen von mips genommen


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die Watercool Brücke ist aber praktischer, lässt sich leichter anschliessen.  13/10 Schlauch ist bei den vielen Kühlern Humbug, der knickt viel zu schnell.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/10010/gax48ds5.jpg

da sind doch 2, oder?
 Also was nu? ^^ welches cf?


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die Brücken: Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool CPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter Watercool GPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter 17028


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



Madz schrieb:


> 13/10 Schlauch ist bei den vielen Kühlern Humbug, der knickt viel zu schnell.



deswegen knickschutz


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob die frage schon gestellt worden ist!Wieso brauchst du denn 2 mal Wärmeleitpaste?ich weiß das die 5€bei dem gesammt betrag auch nicht mehr viel ausmachen werden!


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Lord_Nikkon nimm den neusten Warenkorb.  2x WLp ist schon lange abgeschafft.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ja aber knickschutz find ich optisch eig net so schön ist aber natürlich geschmackssache


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) welche CF-Brücke darfs denn jetzt sein?


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

naja die für 2 slots  die von mir gepostete weil die andere passt ja nicht


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die von madz... Aber bitte 2slot ^^
und ich werd den rest von king übernehmen..


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Wenn du den ganzen Kram jetzt noch bei Willkommen im A-C-Shop bestellst, kassierst du nochmal 10% Rabatt und kannst die besseren Feser Schläuche nehmen.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

am besten er misst mal nach
und möchtest du mit knickschutz oder ohne wenn ohne müssen wir die schlauch sache wieder aufrollen


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool CPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter Watercool GPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter 17028
dei wars 
madz hab ich auch schon vorgeschlagen aber er ist aus AUT und will deswegen bei AT bestellen

weil bei AC würde er sich über 100€ sparen


----------



## Xylezz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Das Problem ist aber genau wie bei mir das A-C erstens keine MoRa 2 Pro Blende hat(nur die für den normalen MoRa2) und das sie keine Watercool Motherboard Kühler im Sortiment haben. Auf eine Antwort bezüglich meiner Anfrage ob die die Sachen besorgen können warte ich zB auch immernoch.

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die ganzen Sachen können sie aber besorgen. Per Mail anfragen und evtl per Telefon nachhaken.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Madz nö kein Rabatt weil aus Österreich. 

@p00nage so meinte ich das nicht er hatt die Wahl zwischen Watercool Brücke und normaler Stab Brücke. 

@MorpheusX(AUT) Warenkorb Update anderer Nt Entkoppler & Watercool CF Brücke. Biste dir sicher klarer Schlauch mit blauem Knickschutz?


----------



## Xylezz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@ Madz

Wie gesagt, ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Tagen angefragt und habe leider noch keine Antwort bekommen ob sie die Teile besorgen können

Naja ich bin ab morgen früh sowieso aufm Hurricane und sauf mich zu von daher....


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



Xylezz schrieb:


> @ Madz
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Tagen angefragt und habe leider noch keine Antwort bekommen ob sie die Teile besorgen können
> 
> Naja ich bin ab morgen früh sowieso aufm Hurricane und sauf mich zu von daher....



hm da ist der support von AT anscheinend besser


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@p00nage AT hat auch mehr Leute.


----------



## Xylezz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ja aber die wollten mir nichtmal 3% Rabatt geben(bei nem Bestellwert von 500€)

Ziemlich bitter wie ich finde, wo doch hier im Forum immer Wassermann@AT anpreist das man sich per eMail bei ihm melden soll und er dann noch ein paar % am Preis machen kann.

MfG Xy


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@king: ne sry dannwars ein fehler, gleicher schlauch nur in blau-uv...
Erstmal hier schon riesen danke an alle, bin gespannt auf endkorb


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Hä... reden wir jetzt von A-C-shop oder Aquatuning. *verwirrtist*


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> @king: ne sry dannwars ein fehler, gleicher schlauch nur in blau-uv...
> Erstmal hier schon riesen danke an alle, bin gespannt auf endkorb



ich auch bloß wo bleibt er


----------



## Xylezz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Beides 

Ich habe an beide ne mail geschrieben.

Aquatuning hat geantwortet aber die haben mir nur 4€ nachlass gegeben bei 500€ Bestellwert(das ich nicht lache...)

Und A-C hat noch nicht geantwortet ob sie die benötigten Teile auftreiben können und zu welchem Preis etc


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Jetzt komm ichauch nimmer ganz mit... Wer tut was und was hat das mit mir zu tun?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Warenkorb Update nun blauer 13/10mm UV-Schlauch.


----------



## Xylezz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

der gute Madz hat dir vorgeschlagen bei A-C zu bestellen

aber die haben die MoBo Kühler von Watercool nicht im Sortiment

Daraufhin habe ich vor 3 Tagen eine Mail an A-C geschrieben ob sie die besorgen können da ich für ca 500€ ne WaKü kaufen wollte bei denen , wenn sie denn die Watercool Kühler besorgen könnten

Und die haben mir noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

So Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Hab noch Federbandschellen und eine bessere WLP zugefügt.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Jaaaaaaa es ist vollbracht!
Endkorb: https://www.aquatuning.at/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2f7f402d9069edbb58a78cb450dc10cf

ich danke euch allen herzlich, geht morgen so raus!

halt noch das andere anschaun


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Nimm mal lieber meinen Warenkorb.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

DU hast nur wlp geändert und diese schellen rein, oder? Sonst is alles gleich?


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

die schellen sind aber sehr sinnvoll wenn man nur tüllen nimmt


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ja, sonst ist alles gleich. Perfect Seal Tüllen halten ohne Schellen, die Winkeltüllen aber nicht.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ja genau madz hat die schlauchschellen die ich vor gefühlten 100 post mal erwähnt habe ob man die noch gebrauchen könne mit in seinem korb drin

*EDIT:* ich habe auch noch ein tipp zur WLP Scythe Thermal Elixer Wärmeleitpaste sie ist die beste laut PCGH-E


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Warenkorb Update Schlauchschellen + bessere WLP

@DerGamer der Warenkorb wurde jetzt schon 1000000 mal geändert. Da ist das eine oder andere unter gegangen.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

mir wurde vor paar wochen die WLP empfohlen Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Thermal Elixer Wärmeleitpaste Scythe Thermal Elixer Wärmeleitpaste 31044 ? wie ist die im vergleich ?


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Das Gehäuse ist doch schwarz, oder?


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

eAlso gut, so geht das raus! Der korb von madz/king wird morgen bestellt!
Danke für die mühe bis halb 2 in der früh, geh dann mal schlafen 
edit: ja isses warum?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Madz der TE hat das Antec Nine Hundred.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Madz der TE hat das Antec Nine Hundred.



Genau  warum?


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Weil du für ein schwarzes Case noch daß hier bestellen solltest:

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero Displayglas grau getönt für aquaero (Umrüstsatz) Aquacomputer Displayglas grau getönt für aquaero (Umrüstsatz) 70090

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Frontblende für aquaero Aluminium schwarz 70027


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

sagt mal in der Kompatibilitätsliste   stehen zwei ander MB kühler als im WK


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@derGamer ohhh richtig.  

Warenkorb Update *DIE RICHTIGEN MB-KÜHLER!!!*


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Mein Zeug fehlt aber.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Jop bitte die aquaero blenden reinund dann die FINALVERSiON  
wenn die den letzten check übersteht gehts los ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



Madz schrieb:


> Mein Zeug fehlt aber.



Darüber hat der TE noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Doch hat er.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Madz das gilt nicht. 

Warenkorb Update Aquareo blenden


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Schick den Warenkorb morgen mal an:

info@aquatuning.de

Du solltest mindestens 5-10% bekommen.  Oder schick mir den Warenkorb, ich werde ihn direkt an den zuständigen Mitarbeiter weiterleiten.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> wenn die den letzten check übersteht gehts los ^^


ich glaube wir müssen alle erstmal eine nacht drüber schlafen
denn es war ein sehr langer weg ich sehe meine buchstaben auf meiner tastatur schon doppelt


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> ich glaube wir müssen alle erstmal eine nacht drüber schlafen
> denn es war ein sehr langer weg ich sehe meine buchstaben auf meiner tastatur schon doppelt




ich werd dann auch ma so langsam gehen ^^ war hier zwar diesma nicht so aktiv am posten hab aber alles verfolgt


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Jo ich schlaf nomal drüber und ruf die morgen an! Also 5% will ich mind, eig 10 
und das wird ein spaß das zusammenzubauen für nen laien wie mich 

mein handyakku ist auch schon leer und in 3 std gehts wieder los... Guts nächtle und danke


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

so war gerade auf den balkon eine rauchen und habe mein kopf frei geblasen
von mir bekommst du* grünes licht* für den finalen warenkorb
das war ein echt geiler fred hat mir spaß gemacht 
wenn du probleme beim zusammenbauen bekommen solltest weist du ja wo wir sind

*EDIT:* ich kann heute ausschlafen


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

wenn ich wollte könnt ich auch ausschlafen aber bei uns in der firma kommt so um 8 nen 40fuß container da hab ich gemeint helf ich mit ( wusste ja net das ich hier so lang on bin  ) naja gn8 all und denk auch das jetzt alles drin ist


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Von mir auch grünes Licht. Ich bin leider seit gestern Arbeitslos, weil Ausbildung zu Ende.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



Madz schrieb:


> Von mir auch grünes Licht. Ich bin leider seit gestern Arbeitslos, weil Ausbildung zu Ende.


kopf hoch das wird schon wieder


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



Madz schrieb:


> Von mir auch grünes Licht. Ich bin leider seit gestern Arbeitslos, weil Ausbildung zu Ende.


was hast denn für ne ausbildung gemacht ? ich hoff zurzeit das ich des fachabi bestanden hab ^^ und wenn ja hab ich bis oktober frei


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Fachkraft für Lagerlogistik. 

Aber jetzt Schluss hier, sonst gibts Ärger mit den MOds.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

jo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

sacht ma is hier chat oder was  
_edith, nach der feststellung, dass wärend des verfassens dieses posts 10 weitere posts geschrieben wurden: scheinbar schon. aber sobald ein mod auch nur anfängt zu schreiben, ist ruhe _



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @DerGamer der Temperatursensor von AC hat nur einen Innendurchmesser von 8mm der andere einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm. Deshalb passt der 2te besser ins System.



Anm.:
Das ist für die Wakü so ziemlich Banane. Eigenschaften wie z.B. Kabellänge, Abmessungen und Montagemöglichkeiten sind bei Temperatursensoren wesentlich wichtiger.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die 3,24W sind falsch ist vo CEO (((Noiseblocker))) *hier* gesagt worden. Darauf hin habe ich bei einem NB XL2 nachgemessen siehe Screenshot.



Hast du auch den Strom beim Anlaufen gemessen?
Da kann mal schnell das Doppelte zusammenkommen.




MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> sind die scythe viel besser/leiser als die NB?



Für jemanden, der Wert auf leise Lager&Co legt definitiv hörbar.



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> und was die anschlüsse angeht... mir wurde gesagt ich soll high flow nehmen... sind die genauso gut, hab ich da keine einbußen?



Siehe oben - HF oder nicht bei den Anschlüssen macht keinen messbaren Unterschied in der Kühlleistung. Anschlüsse kann man nach Schlauch und Design kaufen. (ggf. noch nach Gewindelänge)



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> oder noch eine verständnisfrage:
> uv-aktive schläuche (zb der) beginnen (in dem fall blau) zu leuchten/scheinen/"wirken", sobald ne UV-lampe oben im case hängt, oder?
> dh wenn ich so nen schlauch nehme ist der so lange durchsichtig, bis ich UV oben reinhänge?



Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich bei mir aus nem Meter Entfernung keinen Unterschied zwischen den normalen und den UV-Schläuchen erkennen. (letztere waren mal die billigere Wahl  )



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> sieht das dann gut aus? oder ist ein wasserzusatz wie von king beschrieben besser?



Schläuche sind definitiv besser, als Plörre. Sowohl was das Risiko angeht, als auch in Sachen Farbintensität und -stabilität.




Madz schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du meine Auflistung doch nicht gelesen, sonst wüsstest du die Antwort.



Vielleicht will er auch einfach nur ne Antwort von dem, den er gefragt hat, was er denn meint?



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @MorpheusX(AUT) Glysantin wird von vielen benutzt. Was im Auto klappt, klappt richtig angewendet auch in der Wakü.



Gegenbeispiele sind selten, aber vorhanden - und die Bedingungen in einer Wakü sind andere.



Madz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die EK Kühler sind bei Mainboard/Graka wechsel Altmetall. Kostet dich also nochmal um die 300€. Ein Umstieg auf eine neue Graka kommt mit Watercool Kühlern 30 und auf ein neues Board 24€.



Afaik sinds 40€ für ne neue GPU-X² Bodenplatte, Mainboardkühlkörper können in Größe und Anzahl schwanken und generell liegen die Chancen, dass Watercool für die nächste Wunsch-Hardware überhaupt Kühler anbietet (bzw. Kühler in alter Bauweise), nicht unbedingt bei 100%.
(Die Vorteile bei der Kühlleistung sprechen aber zumindest für die GPU-X². Die MB-Kühler sind eher für Bastler von großem Vorteil)



Madz schrieb:


> Die Watercool Brücke ist aber praktischer, lässt sich leichter anschliessen.



Aber ggf. nicht aufs nächste Board mitnehmen 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @derGamer ohhh richtig.
> 
> Warenkorb Update *DIE RICHTIGEN MB-KÜHLER!!!*



- die Verwendung von Blacksilent auf dem Radiator und Multiframes im Gehäuse erscheint inkonsequent. Außerdem erscheinen drei Gehäuselüfter übertrieben für ein System, dass alle größeren Verbraucher mit Wasser kühlt. Mein Vorschlag: Ein Gehäuselüfter&das Netzteil fürs System. Spart genug Geld, um durchgängig auf sparsamere S-Flex zu setzen - was nicht nur leiser ist, sondern auch vom Aquaero alleine bewältigt werden dürfte.
- ist Geschmackssache, aber ich würde diesen Nippel nehmen. Den kann man auch mal mit nem Schraubenschlüssel anziehen und dem längeren Gewinde traue ich allgemein einen besseren Halt (bei geringerer Belastung für das Gegenstück) zu.
Soweit ich das sehe, hast du auch keine Komponenten im Korb, die die extra knappen Koolance-Konstruktionen erfordern. (für den Sensor ggf. von At bestätigen lassen)
- 10 90° Anschlüsse klingen nach einer schrecklichen Winkellandschaft
- NT Entkopplungen bringen afaik gar nichts.
- Die WC-CF/SLI-Brücke passt nur auf die vollwertigen Heatkiller, nicht auf die aufgelisteten LT-Versionen - bei denen ist der Anschlussbereich Teil des Deckels und kann nicht ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die WC-CF/SLI-Brücke passt nur auf die vollwertigen Heatkiller, nicht auf die aufgelisteten LT-Versionen - bei denen ist der Anschlussbereich Teil des Deckels und kann nicht ausgetauscht werden.



oh ja des währe bald schief gegangen da nehme ich mein grünes licht zurück


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

das nenn ich mal nen post 

ausbesserung:
-lüfter für mora durch scythe s-flex 1200 ersetzt
-CF-Nippel ausgetauscht
-doppelnippel gewechselt
-winkel von 10 auf 6 reduziert

die 3 caselüfter haben schon ihren sinn, wenn sie bei dem sys nicht alle gebraucht werden, werden ggf 1 od. 2 für ein anderes verwendet... sprich lohnt sich schon...

aja weißt du ob/welche zusätzlichen schrauben ich für die NB im case brauche?
so besser?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Strom beim Anlaufen gemessen?
> Da kann mal schnell das Doppelte zusammenkommen.



Klar max Stromaufnahme liegt bei ca 190mA.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Kann ich das jetzt so nehmen?

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

komm heut erst kurz vor 3 heim und bestells dann bald so, damits heut noch rausgeht


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT) Warenkorb Update die unnötige MB Kühler entfernt, Aquaero Blenden hinzugefügt.

Wegen den Schrauben für die NB Multiframes guckst du am besten im Baumarkt nach da sind die viel billiger als bei AT.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Was war da unnötig drin? Hab ich was übersehen? 
ok so sollts jetzt aber passen, oder?

Edit: gefunden ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Sollte passen da jetzt sogar ein Mod bei der Zusammenstellung geholfen hat.  Bis auf die nicht passende CF Brücke ist alles identisch. 
Schrauben für die NB MF & den Durchflussensor bekommst du im Baumarkt.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Ok dann noch schaun ob noch ne bestätigung von den anderen kommt (votallem wegen dem cf-nippel) dann gehts raus


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Der CF Nippel passt. Er ist ja variable (siehe Bilder). Bei der letzten CF Nippelberatung () gings beinahe in die Hose.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Klar max Stromaufnahme liegt bei ca 190mA.



Najut, das würde ja dann doch gerade so passen.
Aber ich würde trotzdem leisere S-Flex nehmen 




MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> aja weißt du ob/welche zusätzlichen schrauben ich für die NB im case brauche?



Muss ich passen. Aber im Thread zu den TFC-Triebwerken hat sich ein Noiseblocker-Mitarbeiter gemeldet - vielleicht hilft der dir nach ner PN weiter?



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Sollte passen da jetzt sogar ein Mod bei der Zusammenstellung geholfen hat.



Mods werden nach moderativer Tauglichkeit ausgesucht, nicht danach, ob sie Ahnung von Waküs haben 

Find an der neuen Zusammenstellung jedenfalls auch keine großen Fehler mehr (wie gesagt: ich würde mir die zweite Lüftersteuerung sparen), hab jetzt aber nicht geprüft, welche Kühler zum Board passen.

Um noch eine Frage vornweg zu klären, die beim Zusammenbau garantiert kommt:
Ja, der zweite GPU-Kühler wird in umgekehrter Richtung durchflossen werden müssen, weil der Eingang bei Watercool immer vorne ist und man das auf einer Breite von zwei Slots nicht mit dem hinten liegen Ausgang verbunden kriegt.
Aber die Kühlleistung nimmt dabei kaum ab und die GPU dürfte weiterhin kälter sein, als mit einem EK- oder AC-Kühler


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die zweite Steuerung würde ich mir auch sparen. Sonst ist alles ok


----------



## DerGamer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ich habe mir den WK jetzt 5 min angeschaut ich sage mal
den kannste so abschicken


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@Madz @ruyven_macaran zwei Steuerungen weil der Aquaero 3x 3 Lüfter regelt und die Zalman die 3 Multiframes jeweils einzeln. So will es der TE.

@ruyven_macaran ob nun  S-Flex oder XL2 das mag dem TE überlassen sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mods werden nach moderativer Tauglichkeit ausgesucht, nicht danach, ob sie Ahnung von Waküs haben



Mag sein.  Nicht viele User und noch weniger Mods () hätte sich nach so ein hin und her die Mühe gemacht die Zusammenn zu verbesserrn.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

na geh 1 std zu spät zuhause 
muss ich jetzt bis montag waren


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Hab noch 3 kleine fragen:

1. Brauch ich noch ein extra kabel, um die AS Pumpe an das aquaero anzuschließen? ODer ist das dabei?

2. Hab ich gelesen dass man das alles auch über ne software am comp regeln kann.. Brauch ich da auch noch kabel/software?

3. Wieviel destilliertes wasser passt denn da ca. in das system, nur dass ichs grob weiß...

Dankr sehr!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

Kabel müsstest du extra kaufen, aber afaik wird die AS-XT bevorzugt (ausschließlich?) direkt per USB angeschlossen.

Die Software ist kostenlos, die Kabel für USB liegen afaik bei.

Ich rate jetzt mal ganz frech: 1,7 Liter.
Kannst ja mal sagen, ob ich richtig lag - aber da es dest. Wasser bevorzugt in 5l Kaninstern gibt, ist das eigentlich sowas von egal.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT)

1. USB Kabel sind bei AS XT und Aquaero dabei.
2. Software bekommst du hier Aqua Computer Homepage - Software
3. Hol' genug damit du auch was nach kippen kannst bzw falls mal was daneben geht.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich rate jetzt mal ganz frech: 1,7 Liter.
> Kannst ja mal sagen, ob ich richtig lag - aber da es dest. Wasser bevorzugt in 5l Kaninstern gibt, ist das eigentlich sowas von egal.



echt nur so wenig? Wenn der mora laut angaben schon 1.2 liter fasst?
Jo, lass mir das dest wasser von meinem vater von der uni mitbrimgen,  werd sehn dass ich so 5 liter krieg... Hab nur wegen dem wasserzusatz gemeint, da der immo für 3l max. Reicht

@king: usbkabel sind bei beiden dabei... Dh ich leg dass dan bei beiden durchs case und stecks hinten außerhalb des cases ganz normal in nen usbeingang?


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> echt nur so wenig? Wenn der mora laut angaben schon 1.2 liter fasst?
> Jo, lass mir das dest wasser von meinem vater von der uni mitbrimgen,  werd sehn dass ich so 5 liter krieg... Hab nur wegen dem wasserzusatz gemeint, da der immo für 3l max. Reicht
> 
> @king: usbkabel sind bei beiden dabei... Dh ich leg dass dan bei beiden durchs case und stecks hinten außerhalb des cases ganz normal in nen usbeingang?




nee man hat im case auch usb anschlüsse


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

dann aber nicht die "normalen", wie man sie von "außen" gewöhnt ist, sondern mit pins oder so, oder?


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

ja musst ma aufs board schaun  ( geh ich zumindest davon aus das die gemeint sind weil habs selber nicht ) aber bin mir da eig zu 90% sicher weil wäre ja schwachsinn alles nach außen zu verlegen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

hab ich mir eben auch gedacht 
aja doch noch was... hab gehört dass es durch mitkühlung der MB-komponenten zu einem größeren leistungsverlust kommen kann, da ja noch weitere komponenten gekühlt werden müssen... und man darum NB/SB/Spawas weglassen soll wenn nicht 100%ig nötig... oder brauch ich mir da mit dem mora2pro keine sorgen machen? 

und wie siehts jetzt aus? sollten 3 liter reichen, oder lieber noch ein wasserzusatz?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

@MorpheusX(AUT)

- Mit einem Mo-Ra 2 und Vollbestückung sind die paar Watt nicht weiter schlimm. 
- Es sind die USB Kabel für den internen Anschluss. Solch ein Kabel liegt bei der Pumpe und bei dem Aquaero dabei
- Bei manchen klappt es uper nur mit dest. wasser, bei anderen klappt es nur mit Korrosionsschutz. Wie schon gesagt hol genug wenn was daneben geht und verdunstet. Kannst du immer wieder nach kippen. ,)


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

nee braucht mir mora keine gedanken machen da ja des mobo nicht soviel abwärme erzeugt ( wird ja oft passiv gekühlt  und denke schon das 3L reichen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*

ok, gut, danke an euch beide!
dann ist das jetzt geklärt und geht weg


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: !Noch 3 fragen! Wakü Absegnung*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> ok, gut, danke an euch beide!
> dann ist das jetzt geklärt und geht weg



np  und mach paar bilder und so  oder gleich nen tagebuch oder so wenn du lust hast wäre klasse


----------



## Jazzman (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

und ja das Aquaero und die Aquastream werden an den internen USB Anschlüssen auf dem Mobo angeschlossen, muss du guken ob du noch 2 frei hast, hatte mal an einem Case so viele USB Ports die ich anschließen konnte, das ich keinen mehr frei hatte^^


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

jo klar tagebuch kommt sobald die ersten komponenten da sind 

und hab grad im manual geschaut, sind 2 USB Headers vorhanden (F_USB1/F_USB2), aber brauch ich da nicht sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblech USB 2.0, 2x USB Buchse auf 1x10pol Pfostenverbinder Slotblech USB 2.0, 2x USB Buchse auf 1x10pol Pfostenverbinder 82024

steht auch dabei, dass das für aquaero und so gedacht ist...

EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau solche sollte ich drin haben, blos halt nur 2 davon... oder gehen da die normalen kabel von pumpe/aquaero auch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Nö brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Jazzman (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

was für eon Board hast du den genau? bei meinem Asus sind die USB Anschlüsse blau und an der unteren Kante des Boardes
kannst ja mal in das Handbuck guken, bei Layout steht meist die Position der Stecker

und nein so ein Teil brauchst du nicht, dann hättest du wieder 2 externe USB Anschlüsse


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

hab ein Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5

hab im handbuch geschaut, da steht das dass 10pins/pol hat und gelb ist... so wie auf dem verlinkten foto...
und diesen stecker hab ich nur gefunden, weil da stand dass er gut verwendbar ist, wenn man ein aquaero etc anschließen will, und man dann nur diese blende vorne dran runter nehmen muss...


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Die beiden USB Stecker (AS XT & Aquaero) steckst du an die gelben internen USB Abschlüsse.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ok... und das geht, obwohl die einen nur 4, die anschlüsse aber 10 haben?


----------



## Jazzman (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

also ich hab mal nachgegukt und das sind die richtigen Ports, beim Anschließen muss du auf die Pinbelegeung achten (im jeweiligen Handbuch nachguken) weil du sonst die Teile beschädigen kannst (bei mir z.b. musste der USB Anschluss am Mobo sozusagen falscherum dran^^)
die Blende ist damit überflüssig

edit:du muss den intrernen USB Kabel nur an der oberen Reihe (der mit dem Pin mehr) anschließen


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

ok gut danke... dann hätten wir das auch geklärt


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü Absegnung*

Aquastream xt Ultra - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum da steht das auch noch mal.


----------

